# Exclusive JL pullback from REH Distributing



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Does anyone have the the REH part number for the "exclusive" Johnny Lightning pullback 'Cuda they had for sale last year??? 

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

You mean the orange Cuda XT car with white billboards? If so, you can get it as a complete car or body only. Jag Hobbies has them.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Huh? I thought Slot Car Johnny is the ONLY one that release those orange thunderjet 500 chargers and thunderjet snap on body orange cuda with black billboards. I didnt know there is one with white billboards? 


Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

American Line did the one with the white billboards.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I need the REH part number so one of my racing buddys who owns a HO slot car place can order them.

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bob, get em from jaghobby's for 10 bucks each


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Give Jag hobbies a call. They should know it.


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Aml 140


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Thanks, Goose Chicken!!!


Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

WesJY said:


> Huh? I thought Slot Car Johnny is the ONLY one that release those orange thunderjet 500 chargers and thunderjet snap on body orange cuda with black billboards. I didnt know there is one with white billboards?
> Wes


Yep, we did the Orange W/ black Cuda's (AFX style) and Orange w/ Black & White stripe Chargers (Tjet Style).

We sold the exclusive rights for the Orange w/ White Cuda's (AFX Style) to REH for their American Line series.

Hope this helps,

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SCJ said:


> Yep, we did the Orange W/ black Cuda's (AFX style) and Orange w/ Black & White stripe Chargers (Tjet Style).
> 
> We sold the exclusive rights for the Orange w/ White Cuda's (AFX Style) to REH for their American Line series.
> 
> ...



ahh thanks for the info. 

Wes


----------

